# New member from Scotland



## JS53MES (Sep 2, 2012)

*Member from Scotland (Updated!)*

Just introducing myself and my TT to the forum. I've just turned 20 and i own a stage 1 soon to be stage 2 Audi TT 225ps. 

How it looked when i first bought it : 


























Now how it looks 3 months on with tons of changes : 


















































Engine Bay all touched up : 



























Hope you like it


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Your car looks nice, and indeed you have been busy. *Bought* it and _modified_ it as much as you have in 3 months time? It looks great. How about you sell me a seed from your money tree? :laugh: 


What exactly did you do to the headlights?


----------



## Vstone2262 (Mar 4, 2010)

Chuckmeister87 said:


> Your car looks nice, and indeed you have been busy. *Bought* it and _modified_ it as much as you have in 3 months time? It looks great. How about you sell me a seed from your money tree? :laugh:
> 
> 
> What exactly did you do to the headlights?


 

Looks like halos :facepalm: and smoked corners.


----------



## Chuckmeister87 (Nov 10, 2009)

Vstone2262 said:


> Looks like halos :facepalm: and smoked corners.


 



I was asking the OP about them because they're his and he's obviously taken the time to modify them, or perhaps just bought some. Drink this :beer: and mellow, fellow.


----------



## Dowski12 (Nov 2, 2011)

Very nice TT. Welcome:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## JS53MES (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, the lights are quite a common modification on the uk forum and are actually really easy to do. 

I still have plenty more to do to it before i'm happy but the it will do for now until i save some more pounds


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

Welcome :beer:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Welcome to the black car club:thumbup: 

What grill is that?


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Its the honey comb one you can get from Ebay. The second one I have seen, aside from mine. 


Car looks good and clean.:beer:


----------



## JS53MES (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Guys  

Just a small update to say my car is booked in to have its 3" downpipe, decat, Front and Rear H&R anti roll bars fitted and then get a REVO stage 2+ map to suit everything done performance wise to my TT. So its all looking good the now


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

welcome to the forum. Sounds like it'll be fun to drive :beer:


----------



## JS53MES (Sep 2, 2012)

3" downpipe and decat fitted, REVO stage 2 map complete and boy does it make a difference !! also got the H&R front and rear anti roll bars on which also totally transform the cars handling completely  

not got very good pictures as it was the garage who fitted the parts : 


























i also changed the turbo hose to silicone just for good measure : 



















And how its sounds now  : 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVsIcfr9fZ4


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

JS53MES said:


>


Almost looks like the DV hose is kinda collapsed the way it's positioned. You might want to adjust that a little. The progress looks good.


----------



## JS53MES (Sep 2, 2012)

warranty225cpe said:


> Almost looks like the DV hose is kinda collapsed the way it's positioned. You might want to adjust that a little. The progress looks good.


yeah it was as i found out when i test drove it, all sorted now


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Cool:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

Welcome :wave:


----------



## JS53MES (Sep 2, 2012)

Quite a lot has changed since i last updated this. 

I got my downpipe + Decat welded in so it sat higher, which results in no scrapping over speed bumps now. I also got the silencer removed on my mid-section on my exhaust so its now 3" straight through until it reaches the backbox. I love the sound it makes now  













 
Under the bonnet it has all be refreshed = Covers sprayed gloss black, DV relocated to the throttle body + a 3" SFS TIP, Audi R8 oil cap, Porsche coolant cap & polished strut caps fitted. I also sprayed my strut brace audi lazer red. 


















Finally some more updated pictures of the car  


















































































Also some pictures from a photoshoot i got with one of my friends TT's


----------



## WhanAB (Jul 29, 2012)

*need some more stuff lol*










need more Yak with you on TT UK  

looking good ........


----------



## JS53MES (Sep 2, 2012)

S2000 K&N Cone Fitted : 









Made myself a rear seat delete this evening consisting of : 

6.5mm mdf board then carpeted - £15 in total 
Audi tt heater vent rings - £5 
63mm stainless steel bar sprayed satin black £10 

Job done and im very happy with how it looks, i'll get better pictures up tomorrow. 

template then finished job : 

























The paint i used : 

















Ready for spraying : 









Seats removed then sections all fitted in: 

















Bar securely fitted (pictures are very dark due to lack of light when finished) : 









Windows booked in for tinting tomorrow morning too


----------



## JS53MES (Sep 2, 2012)

Got my windows tinted and also took some better pictures of the rear seat delete. 


























Rear seat delete :


















Fitted red footwell leds to match the rest of the interior lighting. 

The leds :









Mounted:









The Result:










Went and done the N249 delete. It seems to pull smoother up the revs and the 008 valve sounds a bit louder too. I also painted my rocker cover gloss black to make it look a lot neater under the engine cover. 

Before all the spaghetti mess was removed : 











The resistor to keep the eml off :










Resistor wired up and hidden:









The finished look:









Now i'm going to save up for the red 2.0t coilpacks which should make it look a lot nicer, run even smoother and perform better.

Changed my rear discs and pads as they were on there last legs 










Carried on with the full suspension refurbishment so i can get the TT back on the road. Today job was to remove the 2x upper tie-bars, strip them down, repaint them in gloss black, fit inner polybushes and replace outer bush's with new ones. 

Well here are the pictures of the work from start to finish.

Outer Bush before removal :









Inner Bush Before : 









Removing the inner bush:

















Old vs new :









Rubbed down ready to paint 









Bush fitted and tie-bar painted in gloss black

















Removing the outer bush with the tool Peter kindly sent me: 

























Old Vs New:









Greased up and fitted:










Both tiebar's are now fitted and i'm just waiting on the lower adjustable one's to arrive as well as my coilovers and the car should be back on the road


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice!:beer:


----------



## jaxtt (Jul 17, 2012)

Enjoying your build thread. Keep up the good work. :thumbup:


----------



## JS53MES (Sep 2, 2012)

PLAYED TT said:


> Nice!:beer:





jaxtt said:


> Enjoying your build thread. Keep up the good work. :thumbup:




Thanks guys


----------



## JS53MES (Sep 2, 2012)

Finally my car is back on the road sitting low and no longer knocking or feels like a bit of hazard to drive  

I've fitted my coilovers and Forge tie-bars which i must say are a quality piece of kit and even though i've heard of the really bad reviews on the fk suspension i went ahead and bought them only as a temporary set while i save for a Kw's or Bilsteins. 

Fronts setup before fitting with 20mm still available











Fitted:

















Rears fitted along with the Forge tie-bars: (these are now wound down completely)

















a few edits after i got to give it a good test drive:











































Its now booked in for a 4 wheel alignment on monday at CLCM in Edinburgh so its properly setup.


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks good :beer:


----------



## JS53MES (Sep 2, 2012)

Neb said:


> Looks good :beer:


Thanks Neb


----------



## Ed_in_Miami (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## JS53MES (Sep 2, 2012)

Neb said:


> Looks good :beer:


Thank you


----------



## JS53MES (Sep 2, 2012)

UPDATE Time : 

I've decided to lightely smoke my rear lights so its blends in with the "stelth" look a bit better. 

Before : 










Left smoked compared to original light on the right : 










Finished look, smoked and lacquered to keep the original shine : 


























My car was booked in for a new turbo being fitted as the seals went on my old one and was smoking like a chimney. 

Here's a picture of when i collected it and couldn't resist a cheeky photo : 










Now the two small modifications i have done since collecting it : 

1st was to fit a cheap and cheerful oil catch can until i can fund a forge one. It does look a little tacky but once my flexible silcone hose arrives i'll neaten it up: 


















Next my european rear light arrived so i tinted it then went ahead fitting the cree reverse bulb. The symmetrical looks just finishes the rear of a TT of perfectly in my opinion. : 










Uk vs Euro : 









Cree led bulb fitted: 









The finished look: 

















Going to give my wheels a full refurbish at the weekend and i've also a forge big knob on its way so i'll get that fitted too. The main thing is the car no longer smokes and loses boost at 5000rpm  


Time to refurb my alloys again but i've only taking pictures of doing the 1. 


































Next up was to fit the Forge motorsport big Gearknob and wow its amazing. It's really well engineered and highly recommend anyone considering purchasing one to do it. 

Before: 









Standard Vs Forge (fitted) 









Finished and fitted: 


















I managed to purchase a Forge supersize valve for a very good price last week and went ahead a fitted it this morning as the silicone reducers and 25mm joiners arrived. The Turbosmart valve i had on the car before is really good but i couldn't resist trying this out. 

Size of the valve in my hand : 










Compared to my other valves i've had on the car (Standard, Turbosmart kompact, GFB deceptor pro & the Forge beast) : 



















All Fitted  











i made the most of the snow by getting some wintery pictures and a little video playing about in it  


















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaI9zxd7IyQ&list=HL1363457053&feature=mh_lolz


----------



## D2O (May 12, 2012)

Roll-call!!! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5896573-quot-The-TT-Roll-call-thread-quot 

Edit: wow - I totally missed the original post date on this....


----------



## JS53MES (Sep 2, 2012)

well i finally finished replacing the whole pcv system and fixed the 3 boost leaks that i found when doing a test. All tested and the car is running like a dream. I got a few pictures as i worked on it but forgot to get ones as it was complete. 

*Inlet manifold removed:*









*Old pcv parts which look a bit of a mess : *

















*the cause of a faulty pcv valve? *









*New pcv system fitted + new inlet manifold gasket *: 


























That's all i got and here's my photo i got when on a test drive  










i then bought a 60mm Swoosh stepper motor boost gauge of a member of the uk forum and went ahead fitting it. I found my car hits peak boost at 29psi!! 

here's the pictures of it anyway : 










































Next up, at long last i purchased a liquid gauge and i love it already. Its such a great piece of kit and looks the business too 8) 



























266Bhp reading, bit lower than i hoped for but still i nice figure. : 










367nm of torque, i'm very happy about that  :










Some readings after a drive : 










And always good to see now fault codes being shown :


----------



## JimTT (Sep 8, 2003)

I love the blacked out look, nice car,


----------



## JS53MES (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Jim  :thumbup:


----------

